
How to Make Intelligent Robots That Understand the World - jamesdukephd
https://www.guaana.com/ask-me-more/how-to-make-intelligent-robots-that-understand-the-world
======
inderm
So he claims that there is always going to be more data than we can process.
If we want to move towards building a true AI we need to focus on intelligent
learning rules instead ?

~~~
moosov
Thats the case, humans can come up with new learning rules in a shot ... this
should mean AI should start to "think"

~~~
jamesduke
You just have to implement brain learning rules (based on neuroscientists
researches), into AI program. PS! Our brain is "plastic" and changes all the
time .. somehow you have to add this functionality as well :)

